# Lineman interview, help please?



## MDShunk

I don't know about the UK, but in the US the mostly are trying to find out if you're built out of the right stuff to handle the working conditions.


----------



## JoeO

thanks for replying , apprenticeships over here are extremely difficult to get and I just want to really stand out to make sure I get the job! any ideas?


----------



## CheapCharlie

I'm pretty sure they won't expect a guy off the street to be able to explain the difference between single and 3 phase. IMO. You have to be physically fit, be able to follow instructions to the "T".


----------



## MDShunk

CheapCharlie said:


> I'm pretty sure they won't expect a guy off the street to be able to explain the difference between single and 3 phase. IMO. You have to be physically fit, be able to follow instructions to the "T".


I've come to the conclusion that linemen are the smartest among the farm boys. No disrespect... but I think they need someone who can think while being outdoors in the worst weather conditions with a smile on their face.


----------



## CheapCharlie

True, if you can call farm boys smart....lol. All joking aside, I know lots of lineman and it's a joke between us and them. They're brainless pole monkeys and we're dumb electricians.


----------



## Englishsparky

Personally I think he will be going into HV, as the UK has minimal power lines for LV, except possibly some farms, the rest of the power lines are underground from the sub stations.
So if your working on the HV side, I would think like what has been mentioned above you will have to be physically fit, common sense a plus, and be ready to learn. It will be hard work especially in the crap rain and cold in winter.


----------



## Dave L

I interviewed with a local utility as well as Ontario Hydro that looks after most of the lines here. In each case safety was a huge part of the interview. I did have to explain a CAD drawing I did to show I knew how to read drawings. I was asked about equipment on the poles and sub stations and did cover single and 3 phase. This was just for a coop position as part of my schooling. 

Obviously there is a lot of training involved if you get hired but I think they want to know that you are coming in with a good base of knowledge as well.


----------



## JoeO

Hi guys , well I had my interview today and it turns out there are no lineman positions available and the interview was for a "Jointer" or "Fitter" which I beleive is substations and connecting cables . 
I think the interview went really well and they will let me know by weds if I am successful. If I am they said they will chose which role I am most suitable for... 

Does anyone know much about being a Jointer or Fitter? (might be UK terms?)
Thanks for the replys guys


----------

